# Breeding Convict 09/11/05



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Here is some pictures of my Most Dominant Convict, who just had some hatchlings with 
Wonky Gob. Hes taken full charge of the tank, about %50 of it to be exact.

*Click Images To Enlarge*






Ready to Whoop some Larger Ass

White one, who's not so dominant anymore, flaring at the Other White convict.

Its a real P.I.T.A. to try and get the eye in focus, and the rest of the fishes color. Thats why I dont really take many Pictures of the Striped one's.

Comments Welcomed!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice Lookin Convict.

Got anymore pics of the GOB??


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Nice Lookin Convict.
> 
> *
> Got anymore pics of the GOB??*
> [snapback]1198551[/snapback]​


Thanks Man. right now I can't get any shots of her, causes darting around in back of the tank, since she had little gob's, Its REALLY hard to get her in focus. But i'll try to get some of her


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

man those are some nice and clear pics, very detailed. Nice focus job


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

little gobs


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

mauls said:


> man those are some nice and clear pics, very detailed. Nice focus job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Man.



psychofish21 said:


> little gobs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, doubt we'll see any of them though. There were like 30, then went down to 6 and now I saw like 3. I tihnk they go up the Filter.







I dont mind though. She'll lay some more in like a week


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Great pictures, G.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s good


----------

